# Canberra WK163 to be restored to flight



## Foxbat (May 22, 2016)

I was pleased to see that the Vulcan To The Sky Trust has taken up a new project. This British aircraft was the first to cross the Atlantic without refuelling.

Personally, I think it's important that little parts of the jigsaw of our nation's history are kept alive like this.

Historic Canberra WK163 jet bomber to be restored to flight - BBC News

Home | Vulcan To The Sky


----------

